# 4 violin sonatas 2



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Giora Schmidt, violin; Rohan De Silva, piano*

I. Allegro molto, II. Andante - 9:56, III. Allegro vivo - 17:41
IV. Allegro quasi presto - 21:42

Very fine sonata, beautifully performed.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Schubert Sonata in A Minor D385 - *

*Patricia Kopatchinskaja & Fazıl Say*

Lovely!


----------

